# Plus size and pregnancy



## Jello404 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey ladies! Ive decided that I want to have children in the future but I know very little about preganancy for obese or in my case,morbidly obese women. 
I've been reading up on it and I'm curious..has any ladies here who are morbidly obese (over 300+ lbs) given birth? Did you have problems conceiving or keeping the child? I've read a few blogs that. After to this issue and it seems like being fat and pregnant isnt as tragic as medical professionals and society would like us to believe.

I'm not trying anytime soon lol but I am getting my information together for when that time in my life comes. It's better to be prepared! I would prefer to have a home birth with a mid wife. Has anyone here had that wonderful experiance? 

I need detils ladies! Lol

Thanks in advance!


----------



## penguin (Jun 28, 2012)

There are a few threads around about this that you might like to read, here, here and here.


----------



## FrancescaBombshell (Jul 27, 2012)

Well I have three children. 12,11 and 7. Was almost 400lbs+ when I had my last baby... I'm a lucky girl that it was easy for me.


----------



## willow173 (Jul 30, 2012)

Getting pregnant bigger is harder, I had to loose weight to fall and interestingly was told how being obese can lead to you becoming malnourished during pregnancy because the baby takes the better foods leaving you lacking in many essentials for birthing and breast feeding. Though I suspect that can be the same at any size, I guess the assumption is obese = mostly high calorific intake and less nutrients. So anyway when I fell I made sure I had my 5 a day and took the vitamins. But that is just common sense anyway isnt it.

I think you should be prepared for the possibility that your size has an impact on conceiving and the attitude of all health *experts* being anti weight but from my 2nd experience, mainly because I knew what to expect and did the exercises to help with birthing being overweight did not hinder me once pregnant. I was 100lb less than the weight you suggest you would be though so how relevant my experience is I dont know. 

What I do know is exercising really helps with the birth and what ever happens do not let anyone elses negative attitude to your weight spoil your wonderful pregnancy experience. Good luck xxxx


----------



## happyfatlover (Oct 19, 2012)

My wife got pregnant with 240 lbs and she miscarried. Everbody said she needs to lose weight before the next pregnancy.

However, she gained another 50 pounds and got pregnant at 290 pounds and gave birth to beautiful girl naturally. The next pregnancy occured at 280 pounds and all went well.


----------



## fluffyandcute (Oct 29, 2012)

I was a lucky gal. I weighed over 300lbs and I have two children. One is 16 and the other soon to be 13. I never had a miscarriage or any problems. I did have to end up having C-Sections with both tho. They were totally worth it  Good luck to you when you decide to have babies


----------



## OneHauteMama (Dec 30, 2012)

I've had 4 children. The first took 3 years to conceive, but that wasn't due specifically to my weight. It was the hormone imbalance that comes from having PCOS. Once that was under control through changes in my diet, I got pregnant easily. My youngest is 3 months old. The month we decided "whatever happens happens", I got pregnant. 

My pregnancies were fairly easy (I was 274 at 5ft tall when I got pregnant with my youngest). I've never had a miscarriage. And pregnancy has the side effect of weight loss for me. I don't gain anything at all throughout, and I walk out of the hospital about 20lbs lighter than when I started. 

I've had c-sections for each child, however they have nothing to do with my weight. First one was for a botched induction that put my baby into distress. Each one after that was just a repeat.

They say that you have a higher risk of Gestational Diabetes when you're overweight and pregnant. However, in four pregnancies I've never had it and diabetes itself runs rampant in my family on both sides. Yet, I have a friend who is smaller than I am who had it with her second child. So I tend to think weight has less to do with it than they make it out to.

The ONLY thing that I missed from being fat and pregnant was the round pregnancy belly. No one can tell I'm pregnant until about 7-ish months along, and even at that it's because I wear loose flowing shirts that show off my "bump". I maintain a double belly throughout pregnancy.


----------

